# Post graduate certificate in education sunderland



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

Anybody doing the post graduate certificate in education through sunderland university? Any idea if this is approved by the ministery of education in UAE? 

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Education exists in sunderland? Wow.


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

I appreciate only serious replies to my question. I am not asking if education exist. University of Sunderland exist for 15 years and many people are graduated.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes but sunderland? it makes grimsby look posh....


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

Am not sure what you are trying to say. 

I would appreciate replies from people who have done it. 

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My family escaped Sunderland in 1856 to go to Australia and decided to die out there rather than return

What people are querying is whether Sunderland is a good choice as its not one of the better ones 

My sister did one of her teaching degree things at Sheffield Hallam as it specialises in that area.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Your ancestors would not have any trouble recognising Sunderland. It hasn't changed in the last 150 years, except for the invention of the tracksuit.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ignore the posts belittling Sunderland, the university actually has a reasonable reputation (though nothing more) as for the city (which you won't care about) then err yes it makes Hull look glamorous.

With regards the PGCE then it doesn't really matter, typically you just need to have one, it might be seen as a differential in some areas between candidates though so if you haven't signed up to the course I would look at whether there are potentially more 'recognised' universities running courses here. 

On another note I visited the university once (in Sunderland) and someone tried to break into my car, I would have been none the wiser but bizarrely they wrote a note telling me that it was difficult to break into!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Also why _wouldn't_ an education certificate from sunderland not be accepted? Surely it can't be worse than other ex polytechnics. It's also not in the worst UK Unis either.

PS, I did like that note, obviously a visitor though, mackums can't write and can only grunt at each other. :boxing:


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

It was bizarre, I took it to the police station (there was one on site which is quite telling!) and they laughed it off as a joke (probably for the reasons you point out Rascal) though given a pre-requisite to going to uni is the ability to write (a key differentiator between the locals) then you would have though they'd have taken it more seriously. They did make a copy though for their records which was doubly odd as I explained I had no interest in keeping the original.

I haven't been back.


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

TT365 said:


> Ignore the posts belittling Sunderland, the university actually has a reasonable reputation (though nothing more) as for the city (which you won't care about) then err yes it makes Hull look glamorous.
> 
> With regards the PGCE then it doesn't really matter, typically you just need to have one, it might be seen as a differential in some areas between candidates though so if you haven't signed up to the course I would look at whether there are potentially more 'recognised' universities running courses here.
> 
> On another note I visited the university once (in Sunderland) and someone tried to break into my car, I would have been none the wiser but bizarrely they wrote a note telling me that it was difficult to break into!


Thank u so much for you usefull reply. 

I found out that e-learning through sunderland uni is not recommended by the ministery of higher education of UAE. However the university of nottingham is recommended so I will look more into that.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Sarraah said:


> Thank u so much for you usefull reply.
> 
> I found out that e-learning through sunderland uni is not recommended by the ministery of higher education of UAE. However the university of nottingham is recommended so I will look more into that.


Well we did try to tell you...


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

More surprising is that the ministry agrees with the Rascal


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

Be careful Saraah,

I have recently completed a distance learning PGCE and was advised that the KHDA do not like to recognise any qualification done through online/distance learning.

Worth considering before investment... Schools that are employing may avoid your qualification if it doesn't meet KHDA compliance requirements.


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

Emaroyds said:


> Be careful Saraah,
> 
> I have recently completed a distance learning PGCE and was advised that the KHDA do not like to recognise any qualification done through online/distance learning.
> 
> Worth considering before investment... Schools that are employing may avoid your qualification if it doesn't meet KHDA compliance requirements.


Thanks 

I have called the khda and they said that they don't approve ANY course that is done outside the UAE. They adviced me to check with the ministery and on their website it says that distant learning through nottingham is approved.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

A PGCE from the UK is recognized. However e-learning and Open University degrees are not.
Write to the UNI and ask if the certificate says e-learning or distance.
Mine was distance but it doesn't say that on the certificate so it passed.


----------



## miuesse (May 2, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Also why _wouldn't_ an education certificate from sunderland not be accepted? Surely it can't be worse than other ex polytechnics. It's also not in the worst UK Unis either.
> 
> PS, I did like that note, obviously a visitor though, mackums can't write and can only grunt at each other. :boxing:


Oh my! Is this The Rascal of the custard creams...:yo:


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

lxinuk said:


> A PGCE from the UK is recognized. However e-learning and Open University degrees are not.
> Write to the UNI and ask if the certificate says e-learning or distance.
> Mine was distance but it doesn't say that on the certificate so it passed.


Are you referring to the UK Open University based in MK? 

Can't confirm the situation regarding the Certificate and Diploma courses but all the post grad Masters are certainly recognised here. The business school also has AMBA accreditation and the UAE system certainly accepts attested first and higher degrees from this institution.


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

The problem is not with the open university/distance learning institutes broadly, but more specifically that the relevant education governing bodies in Dubai do not like qualifications for education to be completed in such a way and therefore refuse to recognise them. I imagine other professional institutes, like those in business, accept such qualifications as you describe.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Emaroyds said:


> The problem is not with the open university/distance learning institutes broadly, but more specifically that the relevant education governing bodies in Dubai do not like qualifications for education to be completed in such a way and therefore refuse to recognise them. I imagine other professional institutes, like those in business, accept such qualifications as you describe.


I would imagine this is due to the contact classroom time that is an element of the PGCE and unfortunately, the many unethical practices and scams out there in the unregulated cyberworld. 

"Send me cash and we send you a freshly printed first class honours degree by return":eyebrows:


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

I expect you're right... At least that way children are protected from being taught by under qualified or unqualified teachers I suppose.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Are you referring to the UK Open University based in MK? Can't confirm the situation regarding the Certificate and Diploma courses but all the post grad Masters are certainly recognised here. The business school also has AMBA accreditation and the UAE system certainly accepts attested first and higher degrees from this institution.


Morning, yes I was....for teaching.....although KHDA/MOE change the rules so regularly .......


----------

